

Death of Web Browsers (prediction in 1999 by Jakob Nielsen) - adulau
http://www.flickr.com/photos/p-h-o-t-o-l-i-f-e/6135367942/

======
ggchappell
> A key element of future computers will be to get rid of web browsers as a
> separate application category.

Microsoft seemed to be heading in that direction at the time. But the decision
in the Netscape lawsuit made it impossible. At the time, the case was hailed
as a victory over the evil monopolist; hardly anyone seemed to notice that it
also basically prohibited sensible UI for access to arbitrary information
resources.

